# Ajuda na compra



## jonya4 (19 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

Bom dia a todos.
Precisava da vossa ajuda. Estou a pensar adquirir uma estação Oregon Scientific WMR200.
Sabem-me dizer em que locais de venda tenho probabilidade de arranjar este modelo? Não pode ser on-line e a loja fisica deve estar localizada, preferencialmente, na zona da Grande Lisboa ou Porto.
Obrigado desde já pela vossa colaboração e desculpem a questão (ainda sou novito nestas coisas...)

Abraços

João Ribeiro


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 12:23)

jonya4 disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Precisava da vossa ajuda. Estou a pensar adquirir uma estação Oregon Scientific WMR200.
> Sabem-me dizer em que locais de venda tenho probabilidade de arranjar este modelo? Não pode ser on-line e a loja fisica deve estar localizada, preferencialmente, na zona da Grande Lisboa ou Porto.
> Obrigado desde já pela vossa colaboração e desculpem a questão (ainda sou novito nestas coisas...)
> ...



Olá João. Eu vendi recentemente a minha estação antiga para adquirir uma melhor, e escolhi a mesma estação que estás à procura agora. A WMR200 é uma estação de facto muito boa na relação qualidade/preço (na minha opinião), mas tem um contra: é uma estação bastante difícil de encontrar cá em Portugal. Lamento dizer-te (se tiver errado alguém que me corrija) que não conheço nenhuma loja em Lisboa ou no Porto que venda essa estação, senão eu tinha comprado numa dessas lojas.

A minha foi comprada numa loja online, logo, não obedece aos teus critérios. Não conheço nenhuma loja nas zonas que referiste que venda modelos desses.

*Penso* que essa estação só pode ser comprada online. Caso me engane alguém que indique uma loja onde se possa adquirir.

Conheço é uma loja portuguesa, mas online, a Redcoon. Dá uma vista de olhos aqui: Redcoon - Oregon WMR200

P.S.: O preço dessa estação, na loja online acima referida, está bastante alto. 

Qualquer outra dúvida é só dizeres.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2009 às 12:25)

Experimenta na MédiaMarkt lá tem as estações da oregon pelo menos era a única marca de estações que vendiam quando lá comprei a minha WMR100


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:28)

Lightning disse:


> Olá João. Eu vendi recentemente a minha estação antiga para adquirir uma melhor, e escolhi a mesma estação que estás à procura agora. A WMR200 é uma estação de facto muito boa na relação qualidade/preço (na minha opinião), mas tem um contra: é uma estação bastante difícil de encontrar cá em Portugal. Lamento dizer-te (se tiver errado alguém que me corrija) que não conheço nenhuma loja em Lisboa ou no Porto que venda essa estação, senão eu tinha comprado numa dessas lojas.
> 
> A minha foi comprada numa loja online, logo, não obedece aos teus critérios. Não conheço nenhuma loja nas zonas que referiste que venda modelos desses.
> 
> ...




Neste site podes comprá-la e também podes ir à própria loja:

http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=110&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Fica em Bustos-Aveiro


----------



## Lightning (19 Jan 2009 às 12:31)

thunderboy disse:


> Neste site podes comprá-la e também podes ir à própria loja:
> 
> http://www.bs-astro.com/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=110&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> 
> Fica em Bustos-Aveiro



Thunderboy, O PREÇO ESTÁ *ALTÍSSIMO*  545 euros??? Por este preço compras uma Davis 

Desculpa que te diga, mas essa loja é uma roubalheira


----------



## thunderboy (19 Jan 2009 às 12:35)

Lightning disse:


> Thunderboy, O PREÇO ESTÁ *ALTÍSSIMO*  545 euros??? Por este preço compras uma Davis
> 
> Desculpa que te diga, mas essa loja é uma roubalheira



Ou então uma que encontrei à venda na net:
http://annonces.rueducommerce.fr/france/c-station-meteo-oregon-wmr200-X2FBpaidZ1786632


----------



## York (11 Fev 2009 às 08:33)

Bom dia
Gostaria de saber qual a diferença entre a Oregon Scientific WMR100 e a WMR100N.
Muito obrigada pela vossa ajuda.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Fev 2009 às 09:41)

York disse:


> Bom dia
> Gostaria de saber qual a diferença entre a Oregon Scientific WMR100 e a WMR100N.
> Muito obrigada pela vossa ajuda.



Bom dia.

A Oregon WMR100 tem o termo-higrómetro junto com o tubo do anemómetro, estando logo abaixo dele.
Já a WMR100N traz o termo-higrómetro em separado do anemómetro, o que permite deixá-lo à sombra, sem que a medição da temperatura e da humidade fiquem afectadas e permitindo o alojamento desse sensor num radiation shield, que o irá proteger da radiação solar.


----------



## York (11 Fev 2009 às 09:59)

Obrigada Daniel. Sendo assim é melhor a WMR100N pois a diferença é pequena.


----------

